# Two week old chick - impacted crop?



## JoannaZ (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi everyone, I've got a two week old chick, and he's had a swollen / extended crop for a couple of days, perhaps more. At first it was hard to tell from his fluff / feathers, but definitely looks swollen now, and is so even in the morning. He's quite cheerful and behaving normally. I'm not sure if I can try to clear it myself, or whether I should take him to the vet for surgery? Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

To verify something is going on remove all food that night when everyone goes to bed. Check the crop before putting the food back. If it hasn't flattened then there's a problem and with one so young a vet will be needed.


----------



## JoannaZ (Jul 6, 2021)

robin416 said:


> To verify something is going on remove all food that night when everyone goes to bed. Check the crop before putting the food back. If it hasn't flattened then there's a problem and with one so young a vet will be needed.


Okay, thank you!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Follow Robin's instructions and check the crop before the chick is given food and water. If the crop is hard and lumpy it is impacted. If soft and squishy, and smells when you sniff her beak, it is sour crop. With a bird so young try putting the chick under a heat lamp, be sure water is always present, and use a gentle massage to the crop area. A little veggie oil before the massage may help. Additional heat will aid digestion; a heating pad UNDER the chick would help more than a heat lamp. I would also put raw and unfiltered apple cider vinegar in the drinking water if sour crop is the problem.
There are other suggestions online you may wish to explore.

The chick is a cockerel.*


----------

